# graeme mcmahon vids



## tree_beard (Sep 2, 2008)

so this guy is pretty damn good...

im sure a fair few of you have heard of graeme and possibly seen vids featuring his work before posted by ekka and on rbtree's youtube vids, but i have never seen any links to the vids on graeme's company site....

so here they are;

http://sherbrooke################/tahune2.html 
.....a huge snag takedown at tahune forest airwalk tazmania

http://sherbrook################/jaguar-grants.html
....and an interesting bit of rigging....


enjoy


----------



## oldirty (Sep 2, 2008)

wont link for me.


----------



## tree_beard (Sep 2, 2008)

ok, i cant get it to link properly, whatever i try.....


if you replace the '/################' part of the linked address with tree....service....dot....com it will work

....but it keeps changing the link when i try and post it....


----------



## oldirty (Sep 2, 2008)

i love watching that guys vids. he's nasty at them bign's. you got any more vid of his work?


----------



## tree_beard (Sep 3, 2008)

oldirty said:


> i love watching that guys vids. he's nasty at them bign's. you got any more vid of his work?



im a fan of graeme and his son angus's awesome work... but their videos are few and far between....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOHVzkV-QGA&feature=user - here is a 30 odd second selection of clips on rbtrees youtube account

and there is a few more little vids on their site sherbrooketreeservice dot com/files.... but they are in a bit of a random list of file-names, many of which are the same clips but in different screen sizes, a bit of trial and error is involved...


----------



## ray benson (Sep 3, 2008)

Do a search for Sherbrooke tree sevice.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 8, 2009)

You gotta watch Day 3 video of the forest airwalk! Amazing video and killer tune!!I'd put it up but can't seen to do it! If someone can figure it out that would be great.


----------



## rngrchad (Mar 8, 2009)

Those Tahune videos are my most favorite videos I've ever seen on anything in my life. I like them better than my rockclimbing videos. Amazing to say the least. So inspiring. Not to mention that video w/ the Chemical Brothers is flat out EPIC.


----------



## rngrchad (Mar 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6hEfav9ZwI


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks RNGRCHAD!! Don't know how you did it but thanks! Epic is right!


----------



## Dadatwins (Mar 8, 2009)

That crew does some of the most amazing rigging I have seen. My respect to all involved.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 8, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6hEfav9ZwI



Well, it just goes to show that no matter where you are on this crazy planet that people will wait until the very last minute to call someone in to deal with that stone dead tree towering over evrything... and they want it cheap I suppose too.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 9, 2009)

*Huh?*

I have to ask the question I get asked so many times:

How in the $%#@ did he even get up there?:jawdrop: I was getting dizzy just watching.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 9, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Well, it just goes to show that no matter where you are on this crazy planet that people will wait until the very last minute to call someone in to deal with that stone dead tree towering over evrything... and they want it cheap I suppose too.



I think it was a mix of finding the right man for the job, how do go about getting it done and ya leaving it go way to long. Deep respect for Graeme! I so want to buy this guy a couple pitchers of beer, buy a couple dozen eggs, hide in some bushes and egg cars and laugh our asses off. The time involved in this job was 3 days plus and would hope that someone got taxed accordingly.


----------

